

I will fund your dream software or website - pogosian
https://www.elance.com/j/will-fund-your-dream-software-website/39350446/

======
pogosian
Full text for those without elance account:

    
    
      I've done a lot of work on Elance over the past few years, and I know there are some really talented providers here. I've wanted to do this for a while and finally have the funds, so here I am.
    
      I know how hard it can be to work on your dream project while you're trying to keep a steady income, and I'm hoping that there's a provider reading this job description with a great idea that we can work on together.
    
      Before I get into the details, I'm not here to rip off anybody's idea. I'm an honest, ambitious person that's putting out a feeler for a strong partnership with someone that's equally honest and hardworking. I'm happy to sign any non-disclosure agreement you send my way (after reading it over thoroughly, of course).
    
      So with that being said, I need details. I need to know how long your project is going to take, what it is, and how much you're going to need to stay funded without taking any freelance jobs (you'll need to be 100% focused and committed to this project).
    
      In order to qualify to bid on this job, please:
    
      -Be an honest person
      -Be motivated, ambitious, and want to work for yourself and change your life
      -Have a decent amount of feedback (and have a very good reputation)
      -Be able to provide references
    
      When you explain the idea, please provide:
    
      -Tell me a bit about yourself and why you want to partner together
      -An explanation of your idea
      -Tell me what makes this project special
      -Explain how the site makes money
      -A description of the competition
      -An idea of the overall income potential as the site grows
    
      To let you know a little about me: As I said, I've done a lot of work on Elance over the years. I have an advertising/marketing background as well as a lot of experience marketing on the internet. I've been an affiliate marketer for years and am hoping to fund this project by myself, but if the idea is big enough and it's necessary I have the connections to get a lot more funding together.
    
      Sot that's it! I'm looking for more than an idea - I'm looking for a partner. You have to be honest, extremely hardworking and wanting to change your life. It doesn't matter what part of the country you're in as long as you're honest, hardworking, and have a great idea.
    
      Go ahead and bid on this job with the price it will cost me to fund you while you develop this project (the money you need as well as the expenses we will incur for possible servers, design, etc...). I'll be able to help pull other contractors together if necessary too. You can post as much detail as you're comfortable being displayed publicly with your bid, and private message me anything else.
      
      I look forward to hearing from you!

